# Synth - create packages for previous version of FreeBSD



## Peter2121 (Sep 18, 2020)

Is it possible to tell to synth that I want it uses not-native version of jails for package build?
For example, I am on FreeBSD 12.1, but I want to build a repository for FreeBSD 11.4. As synth uses jails to build ports, I think it could be possible, isn't it?


----------



## Zvoni (Sep 18, 2020)

What i could find: No!
Yes, synth uses jails for its builders, but those are exact mirrors of the host-system
Contrary to poudriere, where you can specify the Target OS-version when creating the basejail, from which then the builders are copied from.
So, with poudriere, say, you have a host with 12.1, you create a basejail with/for 11.4, and then use that basejail to build your packages for 11.4

At least: That's how i understood it.
Might be wrong....


----------



## Peter2121 (Sep 23, 2020)

https://github.com/jrmarino/synth/issues/178


----------

